# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Lucid Dreaming and Its Benefit - Android Apps

## Dream Guide Team

*Lucid Dreaming and Its Benefit**Android Apps*You may join those who are trying out *lucid dreaming* as a tool for problem resolution, self-healing, and personal maturation. Or you may research the implications of teachings from ancient customs and accounts from modern psychologists that indicate *...***

----------

